# Disney Vloggers



## PrincessShea

I couldn't really think of the forum this would be most appropriate in, so if a mod thinks this belongs somewhere else, my apologies.

Anyway, I have been really into watching Disney vloggers on Youtube, Periscope, and snapchat recently. I used to be big into general Youtube vloggers and gurus but I've grown tired of them recently because they've all just become too rich and famous. The videos are not relatable and most feel like commercials.

As a result I've started watching a lot more of the smaller vloggers (comparatively speaking) who "specialize" in Disney. I love the Disney vloggers because it gives me lots of glimpses into the parks, and the personalities of the "hosts" make the videos a lot more interesting than just a random vacation video.

I really like watching Justin Scarred (Randomland), Adam the Woo, Fresh Baked Disney, and Tim/Jenn Tracker. Anyone else have other recommendations for good Disney vloggers?!


----------



## The Disney Movie Review

I assume you know of Thingamavlogs? Outside of them, the Super Karlin Brothers do a great job at random Pixar theories. The D-Cast likes to concentrate of Disney movies...mainly Marvel and Star Wars. Talk About the Magic is also a lot of fun. I could recommend myself (The Disney Movie Review) but that would be self serving...plus I don't post often enough to make it worth your time. Some day yes, but not right now.


----------



## StayClassy

She's not strictly Disney but she always vlogs her Disney trips, gillianathome... She's Canadian and so funny. I love watching her videos, especially her Disney trips.


----------



## >Ash<

hey - i do alot of disney vlogs from disney world, to disneyland paris, to general disney merchandise from the UK disney store. check it out  heres my latest 2015 disney world trip playlist! 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUrOdcKnvPACsZo791B99XPVTFWHnKNEb


----------



## TheDisneyDoll

My channel is probably as far from professional as you can get, but i enjoy making Disney related videos if you'd be interested in checking it out 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4MbePocgffCI1c0N6x_pNg


----------



## SaraJR

my  favs are sarahstitch and her bf whose something zombie i cant remeber and lilmisschickas . I dont have vlogs (yet) but i do have a blog thats mostly disney alovingvegan.blogspot.ca


----------



## Believing in Disney

Love the Trackers!


----------



## ParksPixar&Pizza

The Tim Tracker is my favorite! They really got me into Disney/Universal Youtbe.  I also just started watching My Moments With Mom and Magic Moments for Disneyland Videos too. I do like Justin Scarred as well.


----------



## xjillianpaige

"No smiling on the teacups!"

The Shaytards aren't Disney vloggers, but they have vlogged their disney trips and I love to watch them! They've done WDW and DisneyLand.


----------



## Melissakay1q

Love Gillian at Home, too!
See Ya Reel Soon is greet also.
Mr Cheezy Pop is another fun one.


----------



## Melissakay1q

Oh Yeah Disney is cute as well


----------



## kellyanderson

ParksPixar&Pizza said:


> The Tim Tracker is my favorite! They really got me into Disney/Universal Youtbe.  I also just started watching My Moments With Mom and Magic Moments for Disneyland Videos too. I do like Justin Scarred as well.


We love Tim Tracker, too!


----------



## kellyanderson

We like Our Twin Life, Being Mommy with Style, and Jones Family Travels, too.


----------



## Celine123

Hey guys,
Maybe some of you would be interested in my videos! I worked in Disney World over the Summer and vlogged my experience. If you want to see my Disney Days, here is the link to my channel  have a magical day!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFTM3aaJg9yDErt6TZLQzuw


----------



## JonesFamilyTravels

Celine123 said:


> Hey guys,
> Maybe some of you would be interested in my videos! I worked in Disney World over the Summer and vlogged my experience. If you want to see my Disney Days, here is the link to my channel  have a magical day!
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFTM3aaJg9yDErt6TZLQzuw


Awesome!  I started at Disney on the College Program, too.  I was a guard at Typhoon Lagoon.  Such a amazing experience.  I will certainly check out your channel!


----------



## The Disney Detective

Hey, this is the Disney Detective. I'm a relatively new Disney vlogger, but I think y'all might enjoy my channel. Here is my most recent video and I hope you enjoy. Like Mickey says, "See ya real soon!"


----------



## Hooked On The Mouse

I think Disney At Heart is a great channel. It's a nice couple that vlog all their Disney trips.  Magic with Mac is a family that does the same.  Jones Family Travels has tons of Disney vlogs.  I prefer the smaller channels as well; as they get bigger they seem to get very full of themselves.  I used to watch the Tim Tracker and Jenn Tracker, but found that over the last year there is tons of drama on their channel and fighting with delivery people, Old Navy, some other vlogger guy, etc.


----------



## katt789

I second a vote for Thingamavlogs! They're great!!

We've also got  a channel going: Festivalofpixiedust
We have  few WDW/DLR trip videos on there, along with some other vlogs relating to Disney stuff! We just got back from an Asia Disney trip so those should be getting posted over the next few months!!


----------



## Captain_stevEO

Huge fan of the YouTuber Baydon The Magic weekly or mickey views. 
 I dunno how he gets it but he is a great source of Disney news.


----------



## UKDisneyJoe

Channel been out for around a month now that looks at different disney vloggers through q&a sessions called its a vloggers world. We are about to do our q&a in the next few days (Joe&Donna)
Another couple we really like is Ears2you Really fun couple and they have just moved to Florida and love Disney


----------



## dancingtodisney

I have a channel with my sister, our first series of vlogs are up from our trip in January 2016 which was a two and a half week trip with a rundisney weekend! I also have vlogs from Disneyland Paris on there and will be starting a new series covering our fall 2016 trip shortly. Our channel is doublethedisney if you fancy checking it out! I am so addicted to Disney vlogs now it's ridiculous! 

https://www.youtube.com/c/doublethedisney


----------



## czechplz

That One Couple TV are my absolute favorite! I also like to jump between related cast member videos.


----------



## TangledLady

Disney at heart I love them and also The Tim Tracker, Itsabuggs life is also cute!


----------



## jmw7622

You can always check out our channel. We are a small homemade channel and we explore DISNEYLAND https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmtu5nX_pjkgjBoMSAz2sXw
But my favorite Disney vloggers are Tim Tracker and See ya Reel Soon


----------



## jenkel

onemouseonedream and  Amanda W.  both of these vlog disney and everyday life, but give out great disney  information.


----------



## Chrissie86

This board is great!! So glad I found it! So much new viewing!!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I looooved Ashley and Joe from seeyareelsoon. Unfortunately they stopped doing vlogs a little while ago because they were focusing on family planning and they felt like it was time to move on. Which hey! 100% their choice! I just miss them. But their vlogs are still up and still recent! They also had their baby boy a little while ago! So yay!


----------



## jblairosu

I really enjoy Tom and Sophie!


----------



## amyrella

I love Joe and Ashley from seeyareelsoon

Im so sad they are done with their episodes.  I keep thinking they won't be able to stay away forever,  and hoping as well.  Lol

Glad to find this thread as I'm looking for new vloggers as well.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

amyrella said:


> I love Joe and Ashley from seeyareelsoon
> 
> Im so sad they are done with their episodes.  I keep thinking they won't be able to stay away forever,  and hoping as well.  Lol
> 
> Glad to find this thread as I'm looking for new vloggers as well.



I hope they will come back! But I know it's not easy juggling careers, baby and vlogging


----------



## Elizabeth Smith

My favorite of all time is Tim Tracker. I also like themissalliecakes on youtube. She does a lot of beauty/cooking vlogs, but also Disney crafts and trip vlogs. I also like OhYeahTV, previously OhYeahDisney.


----------



## tav100

PrincessShea said:


> I couldn't really think of the forum this would be most appropriate in, so if a mod thinks this belongs somewhere else, my apologies.
> 
> Anyway, I have been really into watching Disney vloggers on Youtube, Periscope, and snapchat recently. I used to be big into general Youtube vloggers and gurus but I've grown tired of them recently because they've all just become too rich and famous. The videos are not relatable and most feel like commercials.
> 
> As a result I've started watching a lot more of the smaller vloggers (comparatively speaking) who "specialize" in Disney. I love the Disney vloggers because it gives me lots of glimpses into the parks, and the personalities of the "hosts" make the videos a lot more interesting than just a random vacation video.
> 
> I really like watching Justin Scarred (Randomland), Adam the Woo, Fresh Baked Disney, and Tim/Jenn Tracker. Anyone else have other recommendations for good Disney vloggers?!





My husband and I are Disney Vloggers! 
www.youtube.com/thewdwcouple


----------



## denecarter

I love Magical Moments.


----------



## JonesFamilyTravels

I wanted to share some exciting news!  Jones Family Travels created a new channel with all DISNEY all of the time!  This may be more fun for our Disney friends vs our regular Jones Family Travels channel.  Here is our new channel:  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8cgj3R3nRnlgG53LSYa-xw


----------



## BrittneyBehling

I've got a channel out that is about my Disney College Program and my other adventures to Disney World and Disney Land
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU3rNs20UEbHruXY65kD5ig/videos
Its called Leaping Into the FairyTale. Go check it out


----------



## bball15fan

Just saw this by searching Disney vloggers, but I watch Everyday Disney Magic and a lot of others you have mentioned.  Disappointed Adam the Woo stopped the Daily Vlogs.


----------



## MaleficentUK

Please have a look at our channel. We are Mickey with Migraines. Quite a bit is general Disney stuff, including our adventures and trips, but also includes tips for others with migraine based on our experiences. May be applicable to other chronic and episodic illnesses.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPw0BqZ9x3ld0-_CQkQ2_cA?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

I just found HappiestVlogsonEarth and I like the couple a lot! I didn't at first... But they grew on me!


----------



## TheWalkersInFlorida

We vlogged our last trip to Disney in September/October 2017. First time vloggers, definitely not too rich and famous! Jet lagged children make our first few vlogs less detailed/chatty than we would have liked but they will get better.....I hope.


----------



## babs33

My top 2 favorites are Tim and Jen Tracker and Happiest Vlogs on Earth.

Why I like them:

Trackers: Fun to watch, down-to-earth, generally always informative. Tim and Jen have a way of including little-known facts or just interesting tidbits...it's hard to find yourself bored - even if you are Disney/Universal veteran!

Happiest Vlogs: Cute couple from NY, I believe - who travels to WDW pretty frequently. I like their dynamic as a couple and Jen's positivity, but most of all, they are REALLY good about vlogging their meals. They also tend to eat at great (rather expensive) sit-down locations, so it's a cool way to watch some reviews before deciding if you want to try them out.

I also LOVE Magic Journeys for Disneyland! Mig Vee and Jannell are so awesome. Big focus on food which I love, and they're a really fun and down-to-earth pair. I only wish their primary park was WDW!


----------



## Haz23

Adam Hattan is my favourite!


----------



## 1lilspark

Not vloggers but I highly recommend podcast the ride it's not straight Disney but Theme Parks in general.... Some of the Disney Attractions that they deep dive about on specific episodes are:
Indiana Jones Adventure
Great Movie Ride
Universe of Energy
It's a Small World
Alien Encounter
Splash Mountain
The American Adventure
Rock and Roller Coaster


----------



## NerdE

My wife and I watch YouTube channels like ThisNatasha, timetracker, Charlotte ruff, claireytale, magicalmoments, and happiestvlogsonearth.  It inspired us to start chronically out trips as well. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9SNJV7zOVYCb0mIht_Eb7g


----------



## cinderEA

Haz23 said:


> Adam Hattan is my favourite!


Yes yes yes!! I could listen to him all day every day!!


----------



## The Orange Bird

My Favorite Vloggers include The Trackers, Justin Scarred, Adam The Woo, and Ears2You.  I've also been watching World of Micah for a while and have to say his videos have gotten much better lately.  I've also tried my hand at making a few videos but It's kind of difficult for me. 

So living in Austin TX, makes it hard for me to "Vlog" from the parks so I've started doing sort of video essays from my office.  Been ranking my favorite attractions across the parks lately.  If you're interested there is a link below.


----------



## Teresadoxie

Love this post!  I watch Tim tracker and resort tv.   

Will check out all these in here listed.


----------



## Teresadoxie

And dsny news cast for updates.  Jack does a good job of keeping you updated.


----------



## MrLukeCarroll

We are just getting started on our channel "ReviewTyme" but post weekly content about theme parks (mostly Disney). This week our video is an in depth look at the troubled history of Hong Kong Disneyland 

HTTPS://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO5BbqNjg-1WKYDad8iIF6A


----------



## Catvondita

An update if anyone used to follow them but See You Reel Soon is uploading vlogs again! They recently had a trip with their new baby boy and are currently aiming for uploading every Wednesday. I am super happy to have them back!


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

I just found the OhYeah! people. They're so cute!


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

tav100 said:


> My husband and I are Disney Vloggers!
> www.youtube.com/thewdwcouple






I've been watching this couple for a few months now too! I love their honest reviews and their personalities are similar to me and my husband's.


----------



## descendantsprincesses

Please check out my episodes I’ve made. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfkjOnmjxgWYOYN168KWVkg
Malificent has turned most of the disney Queens back into little princesses! Ben (from descendants) witnessed his mother Belle being turned into a little girl again. Ben , Mal, and Evie now have the job of taking care of these little girls while hiding them from Malificent in a secret mansion. The little princesses have forgotten everything and have to learn who they are and how to be a princess all over again. Which princesses will become friends? Will Ben, Mal, and Evie be able to keep up with their old lives too? Will Malificent find them? Watch everyday for new episodes of fun and adventure!


----------



## esilanna

Adam Hattan is the best. He's adorable, funny, and he has amazing little tips and tricks. I've been addicted to his weekly vlogs for at least a year now. I also love Thisorlandolife, which is Oliver who used to be on the Dis Unplugged. They're super funny too!

mrcheezypop is great for Disneyland videos. I met him in WDW last time I went and he's a sweetheart!


----------



## Haz23

I've recently discovered Gillian At Home - her Disney vlogs are great, and her sister is hilarious!


----------



## Luv Daisy

Thingamavlogs gets a vote from me too! I also watch Disney vlogs from Gillian at Home. Her channel is not always about Disney but her trips are so fun to watch. I love her interaction with her sister, Hillary. They remind me so much of me and my sister. "Bye tho!"


----------



## NYIrunDisney

Big Fat Panda and See Ya Reel Soon are great.


----------



## dancingtodisney

Luv Daisy said:


> Thingamavlogs gets a vote from me too! I also watch Disney vlogs from Gillian at Home. Her channel is not always about Disney but her trips are so fun to watch. I love her interaction with her sister, Hillary. They remind me so much of me and my sister. "Bye tho!"



I love Gillian too, I vlog quite a bit with my sister and like you think it reminds me of us quite a bit! BYE THO!


----------

